# Did anyone on the Forum get the new Epiphone Alex Lifeson Les Paul Axcess Standard? Reviews?



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

I found out a few days ago that Epiphone released their version of the Alex Lifeson Les Paul Axcess guitar. I wanted to check it out in person but they sold out locally and there's only a handful left a L&M country-wide. Some people are saying they are already sold out and back-ordered. I was wondering if anyone here had a review. 

I'm generally not keen on Epiphone and I had reservations about getting a first-run, but it's an interesting design with a locking Floyd and contoured heel. At $1200, it was financially a lot more appealing than its American cousin, that's for sure. I was wondering if it was worth getting. Of course, I need another guitar like I need a hole in the head. 






Epiphone | Alex Lifeson Les Paul Axcess Standard


In his work with Rush, Alex Lifeson has redefined the boundaries of progressive rock guitar, with playing that soars beyond the drama and the bluster to reveal truly stunning virtuosity that has been praised and admired by fans—and players—of all stripes. Created through extensive work with Alex...




www.epiphone.com


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

An FB friend got one. Really likes the piezo in it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Back is pretty


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Yeah, I was torn on the piezo thing - I always wanted one but I prefer doing it old-school with the walk-up guitar on a stand, not sure I want to deal with 2 separate wireless channels.
The back is pretty horrendous too - I hate dealing with batteries, they always seem to go out at the worst time. Still I'm curious to play it. I assume if it is that successful and sold out in a week, they will make more. Someone posted wait time to be till March 2022. Of course, we'll probably be in the middle of the fifth wave by then .


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i think it might be prudent to consider what happened with the epiphone johnny a. 
they sold out fast, you don't see many of them being resold, and the ones that are, fetch a pretty good price.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

cheezyridr said:


> i think it might be prudent to consider what happened with the epiphone johnny a.
> they sold out fast, you don't see many of them being resold, and the ones that are, fetch a pretty good price.


Very good point. Problem is, I need to try it first to get an idea if I would ever use it live. If I won't, I don't want to buy it just because it says "Alex Lifeson" on it, or be one of those guys who's just going to sit on it until he can re-sell for some ridiculous price - don't be that guy. If it's in demand and they're going to make more, great.

[rant] I am not a big fan of overpriced, limited edition Signature models. I'd rather play a random off-the-shelf models that really speaks to me. I have always admired Fender for their Geddy Lee Jazz Bass model - it's fairly accurate in sound and specs, retails for a decent price (at least it used to) and it is still in production. [/rant]


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

L&M Ontario had about 10 of these and they sold out in like 3 days! Lots of great features on these! These look like the have the graph tech inserts on the floyd saddles. Those are amazing. I have them on all three of my Floyd guitars and I have never broken another string. 
The piezo thing is cool but I had a Lifeson Axcess years back and I found that as the battery would weaken, the tone would drop off really quickly. I modified mine to have the piezo separated from the magnetic pickups. That worked fine.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Permanent Waves said:


> If it's in demand and they're going to make more, great.


if their past behavior is any indication, they'll make a limited number and that will be it. 
they make zillions of the slash models because they aren't that different from the core line up, and everyone loves slash. 
alex lifeson and johnny a models are quite different, and they're niche players.


----------

